
Raspberry Pi goes old school with OS designed for first ARM chips - redDragon
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/raspberry-pi-goes-old-school-with-os-designed-for-first-arm-chips/
======
meaty
I just wish they'd bring back the old RISCPC hardware. It was awesome. You
could extend the chassis. Someone even put a pizza oven in one:

<http://www.houseofmabel.com/puters/RPC/Medium/035.jpeg>

~~~
vidarh
It may be apocryphal, but I remember hearing stories about ARM presenting a
pizza oven using Intel chips as the heating element as a jab at x86 power
usage at some early computer show.

------
drcube
Screenshot, courtesy Wikipedia:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:RISCOS_4_scr.png>

~~~
Matti
Running on Raspberry Pi:
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-tHeHPtlBCvk/UJe3gKJtn3I/AAAAAAAAAK...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-tHeHPtlBCvk/UJe3gKJtn3I/AAAAAAAAAKA/pT3sXzaGD_8/s1600/IMG_1700.JPG)

~~~
kyllikki
hey you could have posted the link to my whole posting ;-)

[http://vincentsanders.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/another-
netsurf...](http://vincentsanders.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/another-netsurf-
developer-workshop.html)

